# My labels, please don't laugh:)



## cindy (Jun 18, 2012)

I was playing around today making labels I like the skeeter pee one lol not too sure about the other one. what do you think? you can tell I'm not a wine snob as long as it tastes good and contains alcohol I'm a happy camper


----------



## TonyP (Jun 18, 2012)

I think the Stinger label is great! One of the best I've seen. Go with it. The second label is nice but doesn't suit me personally. I'm not much for labels with a lot going on because I always feel much of it is lost when you shrink it down for labeling. Labels (like the first one) with a focus work best.
Tony P.


----------



## JSPL (Jun 18, 2012)

I agree with TonyP. The Berry Stinger is awesome. Very unique.


----------



## cindy (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks guys! thats what I felt about the 2nd one. it helps to get opinions!
I am working on something else for the strawberry...


----------



## roadwarriorsvt (Jun 18, 2012)

Another vote for the Skeeter Pee label. You could compliment the bottle with either a red, black, or yellow capsule!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 18, 2012)

Love the Skeeter label. On the second label I would drop the date from the water down to the black boarder. Then maybe change the font color in the name and bring that up into the sky. Just an idea to help you out but without being able to play with it, I'm not sure.


----------



## cindy (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 18, 2012)

Cindy that is a beautiful sunset. I personally would raise the name to the top of the label and change the font color on the 6/18/12 to white.


----------



## n0cturnal (Jun 19, 2012)

Just like you said it on your signature "The road to success is always under construction.. " 

No, it is good. Keep up.


----------



## cindy (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions/comments, I will play around with it more. I'm
new to this program and I know it does much more then I'm aware of


----------



## cindy (Jun 19, 2012)

where is a good place to buy the capsules?


----------



## cindy (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## TonyP (Jun 19, 2012)

cindy said:


> where is a good place to buy the capsules?



Wherever you buy yeast and other supplies will almost certainly have them. I get my stuff at www.labelpeepers.com . eBay has a nice selection at low prices. FYI, you put them on and shrink wrap with a hair dryer.

Tony P.


----------



## cindy (Jun 19, 2012)

TonyP said:


> Wherever you buy yeast and other supplies will almost certainly have them. I get my stuff at www.labelpeepers.com . eBay has a nice selection at low prices. FYI, you put them on and shrink wrap with a hair dryer.
> 
> Tony P.



Opps link appears broken, I found some online places as well as some local so that wont be any trouble getting them. I got the labels sized and printed with a printer that uses powder instead of liquid ink they look awesome kinda like crayon coloring. I also have a recipe to make my own gum so I'm good to go once the wine is ready to bottle.. I'm going for yellow capsules on the pee, blue on the Liebfraumilch and red on the strawberry...


----------



## g8keeper (Jun 19, 2012)

cindy said:


>


 
cindy, that label looks beautiful.....nice job...


----------



## cindy (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks! I'm have way too much fun playing around lol here's one with the family coat of arms.


----------



## Rocky (Jun 19, 2012)

You are doing a great job, Cindy. I especially like the Liebfraumilch with the picture of Neuschwanstein. I was there many, many years ago and I was amazed at the edifice and the fact that everything that went into the castle was brought up a narrow mountain road by horse-drawn and oxen-drawn carts. I am sure that your wine will be worthy of the honor.


----------



## dangerdave (Jun 19, 2012)

Awesome labels, girl! Label making is fun! Keep playing around with them, and they will start to look great! Not that they don't now. They'll just get better! 

I got going by looking at how other (professional) labels are laid out. Go to Google images and search for _wine labels_. You'll get a lot of good ideas!


----------



## olusteebus (Jun 19, 2012)

I likes em!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jun 19, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> Cindy that is a beautiful sunset. I personally would raise the name to the top of the label and change the font color on the 6/18/12 to white.



I agree - move the name up - let the sunset be the focus - change the color of the date to be a bit more visible.

I like the label with the coat of arms better on the Liebfraumilch.


----------



## cindy (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks Guy's, I put them together then let hubby choose for now the sunset and the others will stay the way they are because they are already printed and ready to go. trust me I will be making lots and lots of wine so I'll get lots
of practice making labels. I think the labels should be as unique as the homemade wine that's in the bottles. that's the reason I didn't start with a wine kit I love to experiment.
Rocky, I would love to go there someday, a girl can dream right? 

Dave, awesome link! Thanks!


----------



## btom2004 (Jun 19, 2012)

How do you make these labels? They are the best.


----------



## cindy (Jun 19, 2012)

I just search the web for images I like then copy them and change them to what I want with pic monkey it's amazing all the stuff you can do. I did a bunch of pics of my doggies


----------



## JSPL (Jun 19, 2012)

I love the Neuschwanstein Castle. One of my favorites is this pic which may be too dark for a wine label, and I have a feeling the moonrise is probably a "photoshop", but a favorite of mine all the same.


----------



## cindy (Jun 19, 2012)

I think this would look cool on a cobalt blue bottle.


----------



## dangerdave (Jun 19, 2012)

What program are you using to make your labels, cindy?


----------



## btom2004 (Jun 19, 2012)

How's this one?

for my Cherry-Lemon SP. 
She used http://www.picmonkey.com
I used that and photobucket together along with web photo's for the above label
http://photobucket.com


----------



## cindy (Jun 19, 2012)

bTom photobucket is nothing. go to pic monkey and play around you'll be amazed
how much better it is the possibilities are endless.. and its free.


----------



## cindy (Jun 19, 2012)

I will take pictures tonight of the sheets of labels sized and printed today so you can get a better idea.
I'm also making my own gum to adhere then to the bottles.


----------



## btom2004 (Jun 19, 2012)

cindy said:


> I will take pictures tonight of the sheets of labels sized and printed today so you can get a better idea.
> I'm also making my own gum to adhere then to the bottles.


ok thanks....
Edit: I used pic monkey, but did not see any edit tools to add texts, so I went to photobucket to do the texts. PB has great edit graphics as well.


----------



## cindy (Jun 19, 2012)

here's one I did for you with pic monkey.


----------



## JSPL (Jun 19, 2012)

cindy said:


> I think this would look cool on a cobalt blue bottle.



Very cool. It looks like it should be a Halloween vintage.


----------



## btom2004 (Jun 20, 2012)

cindy said:


> here's one I did for you with pic monkey.


Nice ok I see I'll have to play around there and see what I cna come up with.


----------



## cindy (Jun 20, 2012)

yep, have fun! warning its addicting


----------



## cindy (Jun 21, 2012)

all the labels came out great! I will take pictures when there on the bottles.
this label was inspired by DangerDave. I decided why steal pics off the web why not take my own, this came off the cover of a sci fi book I have.
I think it would look awesome on a clear bottle filled with blood red pee
and a black or red capsule.


----------



## btom2004 (Jun 21, 2012)

cindy said:


> all the labels came out great! I will take pictures when there on the bottles.
> this label was inspired by DangerDave. I decided why steal pics off the web why not take my own, this came off the cover of a sci fi book I have.
> I think it would look awesome on a clear bottle filled with blood red pee
> and a black or red capsule.


Nice...hey are you paying to use the picmonkey site? I can't seem to do anything there, but create a collage or edit a photo on the free site I'm allowed to use. I don't see where you can add text?


----------



## g8keeper (Jun 21, 2012)

cindy, i must say, you really do seem to have already developed quite a knack for designing labels....those really do look sharp...kudos to you....i have been designing my own for quite awhile and they don't look anywhere near as attractive as yours...


----------



## cindy (Jun 21, 2012)

btom, it's a free site all you do is hit edit then upload a picture you like from your album once your picture pops up then you can go to town changing it to whatever you want. the text is on the left side a long with all the other options it's the letter P then type in what you want and hit add and it will appear on your picture then you can change the color or size, script etc. you can also frame it in to have a caption space. there's almost unlimited possibilities it just takes practice.


----------



## btom2004 (Jun 21, 2012)

Ok I see it now. Thanks.

Edit: Here we go....


----------



## cindy (Jun 21, 2012)

your welcome btom have fun!
Thanks Ken I'm having a great time.


----------



## JSPL (Jun 22, 2012)

Cindy, I love all of your labels and you are obviously a very talented lady. Honestly, though, the Dragons Blood is cussing it's head off at me. Maybe it's just too busy with to many elements, dark colors, heavy contrast going on. I know this is not an art forum, and I'm not trying to get crazy, but, I don't know, maybe it's the vertical lines running down the image... It doesn't seem to take the eye on a journey around itself. I think if it were mine I'd keep it on the sci-fi book.


----------



## cindy (Jun 22, 2012)

thanks for the comments yes the dragon is bold to say the least the idea was to use pictures I take myself rather then use OP's off the net. the dragon could always be changed to suit any ones preference the wall in the background was an experiment with layering. any who I been noticing while looking at professional labels that they almost all look monochromatic that's what the Zinfandel label was all about. funny how one's person likes are another persons dislikes...it's a lot of fun playing around.


----------



## cindy (Jun 22, 2012)

Ken's Beer label.


----------



## cindy (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## g8keeper (Jun 26, 2012)

cindy, if your wines and beers turn out as nicely as your labels do, then you should be a VERY happy camper....kkep up the good work....i am sure many of us are extremely jealous of your artistic ability when it comes to making labels....


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 26, 2012)

Cindy I love the summertime wine.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 26, 2012)

Cindy, 

Can I hire you to make my labels?


----------



## cindy (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks Guys, I like making them. I would make you whatever kind of labels you like just post your favorite pic's or design


----------



## soccer0ww (Jun 28, 2012)

great looking labels. Really like the first label, very catchy!


----------



## portveyn (Jul 1, 2012)

cindy said:


>



great label !!!


----------



## cindy (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks port! I am bottling my skeeter pee today and using those labels with a blood red capsule!
I can't wait this will be my 1st bottling lol wish me luck


----------



## portveyn (Jul 2, 2012)

cindy said:


> Thanks port! I am bottling my skeeter pee today and using those labels with a blood red capsule!
> I can't wait this will be my 1st bottling lol wish me luck



Good luck!!! Please let us see how it looks after bottling & labeling!!


----------



## cindy (Jul 2, 2012)

the pee turned out great here's a pic.
I finnished labeling them this morning.


----------



## portveyn (Jul 3, 2012)

Looks excellent!! How many bottles you got?


----------



## cindy (Jul 3, 2012)

29 and 3/4 bottles. I was tasting


----------



## cindy (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm making a batch of Moscato so I made a label for it! lol theres nothin else to do in this heat but make labels..


----------



## Fordguy (Jul 3, 2012)

Compliments to you on the labels. They look very nice.


----------



## cindy (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks Ford! I think I'm having more fun making the labels then the wine!
I'm 3 weeks new to wine making but I didnt see that one coming


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 3, 2012)

Love the Muscato


----------



## tatud4life (Jul 7, 2012)

Cindy, where do you get your label media? What size works best for you? I plan on putting my SP in 16 oz bottles. What is a good size label for that size bottle?


----------



## cindy (Jul 9, 2012)

tatud4life said:


> Cindy, where do you get your label media? What size works best for you? I plan on putting my SP in 16 oz bottles. What is a good size label for that size bottle?



I just use pictures I find either on the web or pictures I take myself
then alter them to what I want with picmonkey. as far as size lol I
make it to fit the bottle


----------



## tatud4life (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks! I understand that aspect, but whee do you get your blank labels? I've looked online at office max and all they have are filing labels and such.


----------



## cindy (Jul 9, 2012)

their not blank labels they are printed on regular printer paper.
the printer is a xerox phaser that uses color wax ink giving the labels a laminated feel/look. as for duplicates I cut and paste the images on a sheet thats 8x11 thats about 6-9 labels per page depending on size. I design the lables at home with pictures I either take with my camera a "Cannon Rebel EOS" and upload them to my computer or copy them off the web then I use picmonkey to alter them into whatever I want which is free then once I have something I like I email them to work and print them off.
then I have sheets of labels that look like this and when I'm ready to use them I take a razor and a ruler and cut them out and stick them to the bottles with a glue stick. its really simple I can't imagine ever paying someone to do it.


----------



## tatud4life (Jul 9, 2012)

That is awesome!!! I might have to go that route. I would love to keep my costs as low as possible. Do the labels come off of the bottles fairly easy?


----------



## cindy (Jul 9, 2012)

yes just a 10 minute soak in warm water and they fall off leaving no glue behind.
I understand.. I didn't want to pay for labels either so I started playing around with picmonkey
and made some that both me and my husband liked, now I have a folder full of different labels
I can use when there needed. I will be using this one next I have a 6 gallon batch in the works


----------



## cindy (Jul 9, 2012)

my Husbands making his Irish red beer so I made this one. he has a tattoo thats similar. I like color better then black and whites or greys


----------



## harleydmn (Jul 9, 2012)

Cindy, How do you find those great pics?


----------



## tatud4life (Jul 9, 2012)

Cindy, you are the Picaso of label designing!!! Those are absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## cindy (Jul 9, 2012)

awe youre sweet it's really easy just start playing around and you can come up with all kinds of one of a kind labels for your wine or beer lol here's my boy he would be proud to beer on a bottle of beer.... he loves beer!
I guess I could have come up with a better name but you get the idea, you can use any picture you want! I used him cause I think he's handsome!


----------



## oldwhiskers (Jul 9, 2012)

LOl, good one on the big dog beer.


----------



## tatud4life (Jul 9, 2012)

Handsome son you had there!


----------



## cindy (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks! he's 2yrs old this month and still acts like a giant lap puppy
my female is the same age but is very mature hmm..there's something about
boys their slower to mature  but we love him anyway...have you played with picmonkey yet?
here's the link...try it you'll be amazed at what you can create..
http://www.picmonkey.com/


----------



## tatud4life (Jul 9, 2012)

LOL!!!! Yes I have tinkered with pic monkey. Here is is my first attempt at a label for some SP. It is still kind of raw. Hopefully, I'll have it ready to go once my first batch is ready to bottle.


----------



## cindy (Jul 9, 2012)

tatud4life said:


> LOL!!!! Yes I have tinkered with pic monkey. Here is is my first attempt at a label for some SP. It is still kind of raw. Hopefully, I'll have it ready to go once my first batch is ready to bottle.



there ya go! I love it!  have fun it can be kind of addicting


----------



## tatud4life (Jul 9, 2012)

I know what you mean. I'm already thinking different ones to make for different blends of SP and wine!!


----------



## tatud4life (Jul 9, 2012)

Here is another one that will need some more work.


----------



## cindy (Jul 9, 2012)

I think its great! the possibilities are endless.. I've been getting into trees for some reason and playing around with the focul points.
my newest tree label.


----------



## tatud4life (Jul 9, 2012)

I really like that one!!! I lobe scenaries like that.


----------



## cindy (Jul 15, 2012)

my newest label. now all I need is a good recipe for apple,pumpkin,spiced wine if you have one please let me know
Thanks!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 15, 2012)

Cindy, I am really loving those last two with the trees.


----------



## tatud4life (Jul 15, 2012)

Beautiful label Cindy!!!!


----------



## LabelValue (Jul 30, 2012)

Cindy I love the black and blue label with the castle! I agree, that would look beautiful on a cobalt blue bottle! Great job.


----------



## Noontime (Jul 31, 2012)

cindy said:


> my newest label. now all I need is a good recipe for apple,pumpkin,spiced wine if you have one please let me know
> Thanks!


 That is fantastic...making a label for wine you haven't even made yet. Bravo!


----------



## cindy (Jul 31, 2012)

lol its in progress as we speak and the labels are in the folder ready and waiting


----------

